#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  extension HYSYS

## sam_wolfcub

Good Afternoon.

First of all, sorry for my english.

I have a problem with the extensions of Aspen Hysys.
When I try to register the new extension "eq.plot", the programme give me an error like this:

_Attempting to register the HYSYS extension: C:\Users\Samanta\Documents\(extension HYSYS) EqPlots\EqPlots.dll
Image Type: COM
The entry point "DllRegisterServer" could not be found.
FATAL ERROR:
Registration of the HYSYS extension EqPlots..dll failed._



What can I do?
I need your help!

thanksSee More: extension HYSYS

----------


## mars_2008

please can anyone give a response?

----------


## khalid655

for what for hysys extension registration?

----------


## sunilnayyar

if u r using 64 bit machine/ windows for 32 bit make extension it will give this message.

----------

